# Live rock



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

hey just wondering once i had to treat my tank with mxyazin once when i had a infected fish, now ever since its like dyed my live rock white? i mean not all but large patches whys is this? calcium seems fine and i put in in like reef grown and vitamins every week........?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe you do, but you still managed to kill and bleach your live rock critters.

Maybe someday things will regrow, but i hope you've learned your lesson---> NO DRUGS IN A REEF TANK!!!! NEVER!

THIS is what quarantine/hospital tanks are for. ( especially quarantine tanks, since it's too hard to get sick fish out of a reef tank once they're in it )


----------

